# "Zensur" aus Bild entfernen



## preload (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 

folgendes Problem. Ich hab hier ein Foto (im .jpg Format) welches von meinem Sohnemann mit Paint bearbeitet wurde, er hat leider einfach drauf "rumgekritzelt" und es fälschlicherweise danach auch noch gespeichert  Nun würde ich gerne das "Gekritzel" wieder entfernen, ist das machbar, und wenn ja, wie , mit Photoshop ? (Eine kleine Erklärung für Anfänger wäre prima )

Vielen Dank für eure Tips!

MFG

Preload


----------



## zirag (3. Oktober 2005)

Kommt drauf an wie viel gekritzel da drauf ist. Kopierstempel sollte helfen  

Häng das Bild doch einfach mal an, dann kann man dir besser helfen 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## preload (3. Oktober 2005)

Es ist so, dass dort richtig dicke Balken (ca. 0,5cm und Größer drin sind) :/ Kann man nicht irgendwie das Originalbild wiederherstellen ?


----------



## Thomas Müller (3. Oktober 2005)

Wie zirag schon sagte, häng das Bild mal an, dann kann man dir vllt. besser helfen. Wenn es ein regelmäßiges Muster ist, Kopierstempel ansonsten dürfte es relativ unmöglich sein.


----------



## McAce (3. Oktober 2005)

Kann mich da nur den anderen anschließen, bei solchen Problemen gibt es kein
Schema F nach dem man gehen kann.
Ist es ein Familenfoto dann könnte man fehlende Gesichter durch Gesichter von einem
anderen Bild einsetzen usw.
Nur wenn wichtige Bildinformationen übermalt sind sind diese von sehr aufwendig bis
unmöglich wiederherstellbar.

Häng das Bild an und wir schauen mal was noch zu retten ist.


Viel Glück McAce


----------



## devDevil (3. Oktober 2005)

Hmm.. sonnst guck doch einmal mit einem NTFS Wiederherstellungs Programm nach, ob du die Datei finden kannst, evt. hast de glück.. und das ganze ist nicht überschrieben...


----------



## zioProduct (3. Oktober 2005)

Oder setze dein ganzes Betriebssystem zu einem Zeitpunkt zurück bevor das Bild "vermalt" wurde.


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Oktober 2005)

Soweit ich weiß, betrifft dieses Zurücksetzen aber keine "persönlichen" Dateien bzw. Dokumente. Da ich mir aber nicht sicher bin, wie das beispielsweise Windows regelt, will ich mich da auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen - funktionieren kann es.


----------



## zirag (3. Oktober 2005)

Nein @ radde, Dokumente werden dabei nicht verändert, das kann man also schonmal außer Acht lassen. Aber mit einem Recovery Tool könnte man mit sehr viel Glück Erfolg haben 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## oscarr (7. Oktober 2005)

Lade das Bild hoch, dann können wir Dir sagen ob es retuschiertechnisch wieder hinzukriegen ist mit Photoshop.


----------



## Fr3n0z (12. Juli 2010)

Hier ist mal ein Bild wo so eine Zensur eingebaut ist.
Kann man das weg Photoshoppen ^^?

*Bild entfernt - damit kein Schundluder getrieben wird*
Bildbeschreibung siehe folgender Beitrag.mfg chmee

MFG


----------



## Cromon (12. Juli 2010)

Dabei handelt es sich um die Rückseite der Karte aus dem WoW-Kartensammelspiel auf welcher der Code für den spektralen Tiger steht, den man käuflich erwerben muss. Das wird dir sicher auf keinen Fall jemand weg machen, Fr3n0z.


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2010)

Und nein, neben der persönlichen Auffassung den Schutz zu respektieren geht es auch technisch "quasi" nicht. Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, die _womöglich_ zum Ziel führt. Bei diesem Bild wird auch diese Technik wenig bringen, die Unschärfe ist zu stark. Ich werde aber nicht erzählen, wie, weil Du eindeutig das Falsche damit anstellen möchtest.

@cromon: lol :top:

mfg chmee


----------



## Fr3n0z (12. Juli 2010)

ok ^^ danke dennoch für die Antwort


----------

